# How to get broadband internet



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

how do I get hooked up to broadband (ADSL or cable) in my new apartment?

Not talking about which documents, but which company?

Right now I don't believe there is a router in the apartment but somebody has jerry-rigged cable tv.

And can I get a package that includes phone and internet?

Right now I have a pay as you go sim card from TMN

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd first check with apartment owners to see if phone or cable piped into building, if it is that gives you options with PT, Meo, Vodafone, Zon.

If not then wireless is other option which company you go with depends on the mast that gives you best signal TMN, Optimus, Vodafone all offer home telephone, broadband, router packages

Unlimited broadband use requires payment by D/D so you'll need a bank a/c and NIF


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Best offer at present is a MEO package which not only gives broadband but telephone and mobile with free calls. Just pop into a MEO shop and see what package is suitable for you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Providing apartment has PT telephone line available


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Providing apartment has PT telephone line available


If you go online you can check if it is available. PT will call you and talk you through. When they call just ask for an English speaking operator


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure that PT can give that detail for an apartment block unless you have old phone number if there is one, easiest to go to a PT shop as unless you have a PT line your charged for calls to 16200 English operator's option 9


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Best offer at present is a MEO package which not only gives broadband but telephone and mobile with free calls. Just pop into a MEO shop and see what package is suitable for you


Thanks. 

I have asked the agent to ask the owner what she has, as I'm not moving in until August 31

Right now, there are tourists in the apartment and it's hard to believe that they don't have the Internet?!

And maybe hard to believe that there isn't a disconnected land-line in the apartment.

But some things are harder to believe than others ;-)


Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally renter will be responsible for telephone or broadband, you'll need to wait to find out if there's anything run to apartment that can be connected to or if there's provision for it, if not your option will be wireless, might be worthwhile checking out properly before your in too deep, it just might be the case that apartment can't get a PT line installed or a wireless signal


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

what are the 'average' connection and running costs for a landline phone.... with or without broadband?


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

You can look up all of the current packages here
other companies charge similar rates, Zon etc

meo.pt

M4O Satélite - aderir ao MEO Satélite - MEO - É Outra Vida


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Well the apartment has cable because the TV is connected and receives cable TV

The connection looks like it's been jerry-rigged by a previous tenant.

The place was rented out to tourists in the hi-season.

Will the company that I decide on come out and install a modem?

And if "yes" then I imagine that they'll do a neater job of the cable TV too.

I have a TMN pay as you go sim in my phone at the moment; can that be included in the package?

Would like a package that will include TV and Internet via cable, and keep my present phone number.

Will need to buy a wireless router I guess.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on who cable TV supplier is,* are you certain* it's cable and *not just* a TV cable connection from a dish or aerial? a big difference and unlikely to be jerry rigged by a previous tenant as it needs a dedicated box to decode various signals 

True cable will be from PT via Meo in which case they have various package deals that will cover TV, phone, mobile, internet, and you'd have options with other suppliers like Zon, Vodafone


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Depends on who cable TV supplier is,* are you certain* it's cable and *not just* a TV cable connection from a dish or aerial? a big difference and unlikely to be jerry rigged by a previous tenant as it needs a dedicated box to decode various signals
> 
> True cable will be from PT via Meo in which case they have various package deals that will cover TV, phone, mobile, internet, and you'd have options with other suppliers like Zon, Vodafone


Thanks for that and you're most likely correct that it's more than likely hooked up to a dish.

How long do the companies normally take to get everything up and running?

I don't have access to the apartment until Aug 31 and my lease starts on Sept 1

Oh, and while I have your attention, I often see FON_ZON_FREE-INTERNET on my phone and I can connect to it but no surf with it. What is it?

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What you can get depends on what's available at the apartment or apartment block.

*You must ask the question again* with landlord or agent to *establish* whether there is a PT line or cable TV available in the apartment if not* is it possible* until you get an answer you can't do anything.

If *neither is available or possible* then your only option is wireless and whether you get a good 3 or 4G signal at apartment and who with, your options are telephone & internet from Optimus, Vodafone & TMN

Why I advised making certain about phone internet before you got too deep


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> What you can get depends on what's available at the apartment or apartment block.
> 
> *You must ask the question again* with landlord or agent to *establish* whether there is a PT line or cable TV available in the apartment if not* is it possible* until you get an answer you can't do anything.
> 
> ...


Earlier today the agent said, "nobody cares anymore if there is a PT line etc".

But if there isn't either a land-line or cable line, can't I get one installed?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If there isn't that's what you need to ask, unless the building is set up for it i.e. tubes to each apartment from a central point I would expect the answer to be NO


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> If there isn't that's what you need to ask, unless the building is set up for it i.e. tubes to each apartment from a central point I would expect the answer to be NO


Thanks, you're working hard for me!

My restaurant bill is going up ;-)

Surely the providers know if the building or apartment is set up?

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably but maybe they don't want to lose a rental, you need to push them for a definitive answer


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Signed up today for Internet and cellphone with PT which now operates MEO.

Good deal but no fiber at my beach house and a slow (12MB) ADSL connection but fiber is coming! They say. Won't be installed until Wed but I have 1 GB on my cellphone which I can hook up to my laptop in the meantime plus there are cafes everywhere.

Moving in on Sunday, so all the pieces are almost in place. 

Postal service says my 2 packages are being processed so I told them to deliver to my new address.


----------

